# What is wrong with this picture? - Mom sues Coors over son's death in accident.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2004)

*Mom sues Coors over son's death in accident*

(From CNN)
*RENO, Nevada (AP) -- The mother of a 19-year-old killed in a traffic accident is suing Coors Brewing Co., claiming that it promotes underage drinking.*

Jodie Pisco, of Reno, contends Coors has failed in its duty to protect the country's youth from drinking. Her son, Ryan, was killed in 2002 after he drank Coors at a party and drove his girlfriend's car into a light pole at 90 mph, the lawsuit says.

The lawsuit, filed Wednesday in Washoe County District Court, seeks unspecified damages. It accused Coors of "glorifying a culture of youth, sex and glamour while hiding the dangers of alcohol abuse and addiction."

Laura Sankey, a spokeswoman for Golden, Colorado-based Coors, said that although she could not comment on pending litigation, the company "doesn't want underage consumers -- period."

"Tragedies like this further reinforce why the fight against underage drinking and drunk driving must continue," Sankey told the Reno Gazette-Journal.

Also named in the suit were Ryan Pisco's girlfriend and her mother. The lawsuit alleges the girlfriend allowed Pisco, who lacked a valid driver's license, to drive off in her car, which had been given to her by her mother.

===========

See also : http://www.rgj.com/news/stories/html/2004/04/16/68720.php?sp1=rgj&sp2=News&sp3=Local+News&sp5=RGJ.com&sp6=news&sp7=local_news

Lets see....
Kid was 19.   Legal Age to drink in Nevada is 21.
Kid didn't have a licence to drive...yet he was driving.
He was drinking at a party
then...was drinking while he was driving.

So, the mother sues the beer company, the girlfriend, and the mother. She also sues the owner of the property, and the renter of the house.

Now, I can see sueing the girlfriend....and the renter...but going after the beer company, the mother and the property owner simple says "I want money, and someones gonna pay up."

Sheesh.


----------



## Ender (Apr 18, 2004)

A tragedy indeed, but this is symptomatic of our society today. It's never one's own the fault, it's the fault of someone else, or the government. Responsibility is passed to another. So sad.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 18, 2004)

At 19 years old is he not responsible for his own actions?  This raises two points in my mind.  1) No-one else should be held responsible for damage/injury to this individual which are in essence self inflicted.  2)No-one else should benefit from damage/injury to this individual which are in essence self inflicted.

This goes along with the lawsuits against gun makers, auto makers and cigarette makers (I know the last is likely to stir a lot of friction here).  While I truly feel for the loss of her child I also must put forth the fact that this young man was responsible for his own actions.  To blame the brewery for his death would be, IMO, equivalant to blaming the mother for not teaching her son better.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 18, 2004)

Mom should have taught him better and maybe even should have had some ides where he was and what he was doing.
Sorry in my mind if he is old enough to die for his country he is old enough to drink.  (remember I come from a time when this country drafted)
We in this country can not hold every manufacture of every product responsible for how they are used. People need to start takeing responsibility for there own actions.  IMO


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 18, 2004)

Unless Coors put a gun to his head and forced him to get drunk, get in a car, and drive into a light pole at 90 mph, then how in the world are they responsible?  This adult, however unfortunate, is still responsible.  I am sure he knew that it was illegal for him to drink.  Now, legally, the people who can also be held responsible are the people who supplied him with the alcohol.  I see no mention of these people unless they are the girlfriend, her mom, or the people who owned or rented the house.  I find it ironic that his mother chooses to place the blame on ANOTHER mother for her son's death.  WHAT HAPPENED TO PARENTAL RESPONSIBILITY!?!?!?!?!?  This was her child, where was she when this happened?  Granted, he was legally an adult, but I HOPE she had way more influence on him than Coors.  

Now, maybe I'm just not normal, but being 21 myself, I don't buy alcohol based on ads.  I buy what I think tastes good and what I enjoy.  Coors might have the best ads in the world, but I can't stand beer, so I don't buy it.  Also, I know better than to think that drinking a beer is going to give me youthfulness, sex, and glamour.  How absurd is that?  

I equate this right up there with the lawsuits against the tobacco companies. 

Just my opinions.........


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is what is wrong plain and simple.

No one takes responsibility for thier OWN ACTIONS.

No one forced the beer down his throat.
No probably told the mother of the gf that they were going to a party.
No one told the beer compnay that this kid was going to have one that night.
No one told the construction compnaythe put the light pole there that a kid would crash into it.
No one told the girlfriend that this is waht happens.
No one told the mother of the boy that this is part of parent responsibility of education themand giving them the tools and skills they need.


Forgive my cynicsim. I am tired of whining and not taking responsibility in the world. It goes from parents and kids all the way to world leaders. We want to blame someone so bad, that we forget to look at the solution right in front of our eyes.

Be respectful, responsible, a good citizen, and truthful. 

To the parents of the boy ~ I am sorry for your loss. Please attempt to turn this tragedy into a lesson that others can learn from. Dont blame anyone I am sure your son would be aware of his mistake.
To the parents of the girl ~  I also am very sorry for thier loss. However this should be a time to join with others in the same situation and once again turn a tragedy into a lesson that others can learn from.

Hurting and Destroying without care or concern is easy.

TO CREATE.     Now you have to work.

getting off my soapbox. I know this may draw attention to my callousness it seems my apologies if I offend anyone through my feelings and thoughts.

 :soapbox: 

Dave
To the


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 18, 2004)

Too many damned lawers.

I always liked the 21 age limit. At 18, you're responsible enough to choose the leader of your country, you're responsible to join the armed forces, operate multi-million dollars killing systems and die for your country, but it'll be another 3 years before you're mature enough to drink????? :idunno:  :idunno:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 19, 2004)

They should all counter-sue the mom on grounds that she's a dumb-azz. 

Can you sue people purely for being dumb?  :ultracool


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2004)

PAUL said:
			
		

> They should all counter-sue the mom on grounds that she's a dumb-azz.
> 
> Can you sue people purely for being dumb?  :ultracool


 Oh, man....do I ever wish....  Theres this one gal on another board....she could fund the space fleet..... :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 19, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Oh, man....do I ever wish....  Theres this one gal on another board....she could fund the space fleet..... :rofl:


If stupidity were illegal we'd need to build a penal colony on Mars.


----------



## someguy (Apr 19, 2004)

If stupidity were illegal I'd have days in jail sometimes.
The mom should sue herself for being a fool of a parent.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 19, 2004)

From a purely healthcare standpoint, stupidity should hurt...  That way I'd always have a job (I work at a hosptial).

I personally see this as a fault in the american judicial system.  It has always been so, but since the lady who sued McDonalds because the cup wasn't labled on her coffee as hot (/boggle) and won, the country has been sue-happy.  If we could only get rid of that "precident", then stupidity like this would be much less.  

The lady's loss is tragic and unfortunate, but her method of lashing out is not appropriate by any stretch.


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 19, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> From a purely healthcare standpoint, stupidity should hurt...  That way I'd always have a job (I work at a hosptial).
> 
> I personally see this as a fault in the american judicial system.  It has always been so, but since the lady who sued McDonalds because the cup wasn't labled on her coffee as hot (/boggle) and won, the country has been sue-happy.  If we could only get rid of that "precident", then stupidity like this would be much less.
> 
> The lady's loss is tragic and unfortunate, but her method of lashing out is not appropriate by any stretch.



So, this could be categorized as a misuse/abuse of the rights and priviledges of a citizens civil liberties?

I said it in another forum.  The constitutional rights afforded Americans do not mean "leave common sense at the door."

I feel for the loss, but she would be better served to contact a SADD group or start a nonprofit organziation to raise awareness to turn her tragedy into some kind of positive.


----------



## someguy (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you mean MADD?
SADD is students against estructive decisions I think.


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 19, 2004)

Students Against Drunk Driving


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 19, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> From a purely healthcare standpoint, stupidity should hurt... That way I'd always have a job (I work at a hosptial).


I agree (I work at a pharmacy) -- and I currently see quite a bit of it, but more would be good for business!  Last summer we had a guy come in with a script for prednisone -- he told me his friends thought it would be funny to put poison ivy in his pants.  I told him I'd start looking for new friends.  And a lot of the breaks/sprains are due to stupidity.


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 19, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Do you mean MADD?
> SADD is students against estructive decisions I think.



I meant SADD, same idea only students instead of Mothers.  Either group might be good because there will be survivors of ... whatever (in her case, survivors of son's lost to DWI) groups that she can talk to, heal....hear some tough love and get her out of this blame game (natural but destructive reaction to pain and grief - remember the stages?).


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> *Mom sues Coors over son's death in accident*
> 
> So, the mother sues the beer company, the girlfriend, and the mother. She also sues the owner of the property, and the renter of the house.
> 
> ...



I am really surprised by this, yet I did not see a law suit against the car manufacturer, for failure of self engaging the seat belt or having a functioning air bag in an older model or for failure of one of these devices of failure of the breaks.

I also did not see one aginst the county and or state for failure to have guard rails or proper signs or . . . 

I apologize for my truthful yet sarcastic remarks. I am surprized this person has not done this.  :idunno:


----------



## Tgace (Apr 19, 2004)

Which is worse??

People who file these claims?

Lawyers who take these cases?

Courts/Judges that entertain these cases?


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 19, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Which is worse??
> 
> People who file these claims?
> 
> ...


And why would the courts/judges allow these to get this far?  The lawsuit from years ago sets a terrible precedent (I'm thinking about that "hot coffee" lawsuit--oops it's spilled accidentally, sue the restaurant) and already, we are having way too many of those lawsuits--and there is no personal responsibility.  I'm surprised the McDonalds suit with the fat guy suing for making him fat went through the legal system as far as it did.  :soapbox: 

- Ceicei


----------



## donald (Apr 20, 2004)

:mst: 

Why would someone call this lady a "dumb ***"? I would imagine she is angry, and hurt, that her child has died needlessly. I agree with the assement that the beer companies promote a false idea regarding the comsumption of their products. They never mention the guy/girl who ends up rolling around in their own vomit, but hey its all good.

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 20, 2004)

donald said:
			
		

> :mst:
> 
> Why would someone call this lady a "dumb ***"? I would imagine she is angry, and hurt, that her child has died needlessly. I agree with the assement that the beer companies promote a false idea regarding the comsumption of their products. They never mention the guy/girl who ends up rolling around in their own vomit, but hey its all good.
> 
> :asian:



I called her a "dumb ***" because her "child" of 19 years of age is old enough to be responsible for his own actions. It is no one but his fault that he is dead, and sueing everyone in the planet will not change that fact.

She is not a "dumb ***" for being upset, just for acting on it in the manner that she is.


----------



## someguy (Apr 20, 2004)

For some reason I tough it said join or something.  Maybe I was thinking contact as in contact to jon.
Either way though she should have done something like that.
SADD is students against destructive decisions so it encompasses more I guess.


----------



## Spud (Apr 20, 2004)

Im not impressed with the lawsuit for the reasons others have mentioned. 

*However,* Coors is aggressively marketing youth IMHO. Locally, they have a billboard campaign with a can of Keystone Beer, a phone book opened to the Free Clinic section of the yellow pages and the caption Parties Happen

STDs or unplanned pregnancy to market beer? A new low. 
 :miffer:


----------

